# Gli " Indimenticabili! "



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2007)

Per un pugno di dollari

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPgZbRTEvr0

Musiche di Ennio Morricone


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Settembre 2007)

*...allora..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErtRKdpncyk&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2007)

_Per qualche dollaro in più_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XpN2yW36NQ

Musiche di Ennio Morricone


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2007)

Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKlxyoPNaFI

Con la famosa scena finale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ul1t55EgZA


continua ...


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2007)

*La musica è il linguaggio universale dell'umanità. (W. H. L.)*

 La leggenda del pianista sull'oceano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suLC7YgC6Iw&mode=related&search=
 


 Cinema Paradiso

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FzVWlOKeLs&mode=related&search=



The Ballad Of Sacco And Vanzetti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7mtmkoZG2Y&mode=related&search=



Metti una sera a cena

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92zLvZMRdb4



Un Homme et Une Femme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfc4NPNMFro


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2007)

*Dirty Dancing*

Quando lo passano in TV non me lo perdo quasi mai ... bello per le musiche, balletto, sceneggiatura e tanto di tutto e di piu'.

http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=8f839baaeaf698cb3abdfd04ec7a0f63


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKlxyoPNaFI
> 
> ...


Il catartico "triello"! Ripreso da Quentin Tarantino (sfegatato ammiratore di Leone) nel finale de "Le Iene"


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Settembre 2007)

Ahò...Non so come si mette il link..ma vogliamo mettere "Lo Chiamavano Trinità.."?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Settembre 2007)

Harold And Maude


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Harold And Maude


bellissimo


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*Allora ditelo..........*

Piccola defezione.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EePfAfwQST8&mode=related&search=    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Il Grand Alberto Sordi*

Pace all'Anima sua!


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pZDXrBvlWEY























http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy2vJHYwg5U


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Colonne sonore di films*

Chi si ricorda di West Side Story? Fantastico Film dai 10 Oscar 


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VpdB6CN7jww

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uiNCGbLXxCI

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy6wo2wpT2k

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=m8R9GiLImSw

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=L7BQRGXFLJs

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=II2uaRmlQNg


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Chi si ricorda di West Side Story? Fantastico Film dai 10 Oscar
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VpdB6CN7jww
> ...


Io l'ho anche messo in scena con i bambini!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io l'ho anche messo in scena con i bambini!


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Per tutti*

Buongiorno serraglio..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hyw...fattoria per bambini created Altamura Antonio

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2007)

*I ricordi!*

Fu il mio primo pezzo che imparai a suonare con la  chitarra di mio fratello (veramente fu lui ad insegnarmelo), potevo avere si e  no 8/9anni

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz79SBnuk8


colonna sonora del bellissimo film "Il terzo uomo"  con Orson Welles e Joseph Cotten (bellissimi) che ho poi visto da grande

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D1nFG8w8NFw


----------



## Old Angel (8 Ottobre 2007)

*The Commitments*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQKmrQfxRHQ&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpwXMLmBzX4

la seconda consiglio di sentirla fino alla fine o almeno fino a quando la vostra testa comincerà a muoversi a ritmo


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

*The Blues Brothers*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea9mV9EhPvE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UdqFPIWwFjg

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QbN2O94AdG4

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vTFos9NFufU

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lGo9Xe5dPos

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wNMgO87n8ME


Buongiorno.


----------



## Old Angel (13 Ottobre 2007)

*La Regina dei Dannati*

A tutti i notturni e dannati (come me) del forum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSxnE0EZP6U&mode=related&search=


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWhPvX4Vdrg


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> A tutti i notturni e dannati (come me) del forum
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSxnE0EZP6U&mode=related&search=


Ancora in turno pappina?


----------



## Old Angel (13 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ancora in turno pappina?



Tutte le notti


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Tutte le notti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Ma...*



Angel ha detto:


> Tutte le notti


Io allattavo al seno ...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Evabbeh...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io allattavo al seno ...


Angerl spero di no!!!


----------



## Old Angel (14 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Angerl spero di no!!!


Ci mancherebbe solo quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , gia mi sento una casalinga frustrata un salto a casablanca e sarei a posto


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2007)

Indimenticabile!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7nmvTNSBYAY


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2007)

*Indagine                           su un cittadino al di sopra di ogni sospetto

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jj2eGELMC-s







*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



Mari' ha detto:


> *Indagine su un cittadino al di sopra di ogni sospetto*
> *http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jj2eGELMC-s*
> 
> 
> ...


Indimenticabile Morricone ...geniale Petri e ...meraviglioso GianMaria Volontè che interpretava ogni personaggio con una capacità mimetica unica e profondità.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Indimenticabile Morricone ...geniale Petri e ...meraviglioso GianMaria Volontè che interpretava ogni personaggio con una capacità mimetica unica e profondità.


Sono della stessa opinione, tre mostri di bravutra!


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

L' Armata Brancaleone 1966 con il grande Gassman ... e' considerato uno dei più grandi successi del cinema italiano del dopoguerra:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4QOWIDZH9AQ

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9IPblhi0Sm8






  buondi'


----------



## Bruja (18 Ottobre 2007)

*Mari'*

Per me questa è il miglior spezzone di quel film.... lo avevo già postato ma è ineguagliabile. Gassman e Volonté sono incredibili!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Axvkt1kWZp8


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*

Gassman e Volonte' "Indimenticabili"


----------



## Old Angel (20 Ottobre 2007)

*Sister act*

La splendida voce di Lauryn Hill  in Sister Act

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_c_MHkba5c&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

*Quartetto Cetra*

http://italiasempre.com/vers1/undiscodeiplat1.htm


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

*Della serie ...*

... quando la tv era TELE-VISIONE ... ed era un gran piacere guardarla


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lWgCYNdeXpk


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quando la tv era TELE-VISIONE ... ed era un gran piacere guardarla
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lWgCYNdeXpk


Biblioteca di studio 1....che favola 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mai che le replicassero


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Biblioteca di studio 1....che favola
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  vero ... solo di notte a volte si vede qualcosa di decente


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*A chi lo dici....*



Mari' ha detto:


> vero ... solo di notte a volte si vede qualcosa di decente


 
C'era anche del Teatro maiuscolo....specie per chi non poteva andarci di persona. 
Ho incontrotato Pirandello, D'Annunzio, Goldoni ed altri grandissimi con regie stupende fin da giovanissima che mi hanno avviato al piacere ed alla conoscenza approfondita di questi autori, e non parliamo di quegli sceneggiati che, pur con poche risorse, polverizzano anche ora i penosissimi reality attuali.....
Bruja


p.s. Qualcuno ricorda l'interpretazione stupefacente di Gino Cervi in Maigret?..... lo stesso autore, simenon, disse chiaro che era il miglior Maigret in assoluto, nonostante ci si fosserto cimentati in parecchi grandissimi (Uno per tutti Jean Gabin).... Era talmente entrato nella parte che Simenon disse che vedendo lui aveva finalmente identificato l'immagine "reale" del suo protagonista!!!
E la moglie era una signora attrice, Andreina Pagnani, che sbriciolò qualunque altra signora Maigret !!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'era anche del Teatro maiuscolo....specie per chi non poteva andarci di persona.
> Ho incontrotato Pirandello, D'Annunzio, Goldoni ed altri grandissimi con regie stupende fin da giovanissima che mi hanno avviato al piacere ed alla conoscenza approfondita di questi autori, e non parliamo di quegli sceneggiati che, pur con poche risorse, polverizzano anche ora i penosissimi reality attuali.....
> Bruja
> 
> ...



Grandissimi!!!!!

E mi fai venire in mente anche Rina Morelli e Paolo Stoppa!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'era anche del Teatro maiuscolo....specie per chi non poteva andarci di persona.
> Ho incontrotato Pirandello, D'Annunzio, Goldoni ed altri grandissimi con regie stupende fin da giovanissima che mi hanno avviato al piacere ed alla conoscenza approfondita di questi autori, e non parliamo di quegli sceneggiati che, pur con poche risorse, polverizzano anche ora i penosissimi reality attuali.....
> Bruja
> 
> ...
















  purtroppo passano solo schifezze alla TV.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> purtroppo passano solo schifezze alla TV.


 

A volte vorrei dire di più sulla vecchia TV ma taccio perchè fare dietrologia sembra da parco delle rimenbranze, ma sono contenta di aver potuto vedere QUELLA tv....
diversamente oggi non saprei fare i confronti qualitativi abissali che mi ritrovo facili.
Bruja

x Fabrizio
Stoppa e la Morelli erano altri due giganti.... come Tieri e la Lojodice o Albertazzi e la Proclemer..... vabbh.... basta che mi sta venendo il magone!!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A volte vorrei dire di più sulla vecchia TV ma taccio perchè fare dietrologia sembra da parco delle rimenbranze, ma sono contenta di aver potuto vedere QUELLA tv....
> diversamente oggi non saprei fare i confronti qualitativi abissali che mi ritrovo facili.
> Bruja
> 
> ...



ANCHE A ME


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A volte vorrei dire di più sulla vecchia TV ma taccio perchè fare dietrologia sembra da parco delle rimenbranze, ma sono contenta di aver potuto vedere QUELLA tv....
> diversamente oggi non saprei fare i confronti qualitativi abissali che mi ritrovo facili.
> Bruja
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> ANCHE A ME



Su su, niente magone.....che fra poco ricomincia il Grande Fratello


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Su su, niente magone.....che fra poco ricomincia il Grande Fratello



CRUDELE! ... sei veramente crudele.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CRUDELE! ... sei veramente crudele.



Scusa Marì....non ho resistito. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che mi colpisce, è vedere l'indice di ascolto di queste trasmissioni....altissimo...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Scusa Marì....non ho resistito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' una trasmissione furba che fa leva sulla sempiterna voglia dell'essere umano di spiare l'intimità altrui!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' una trasmissione furba che fa leva sulla sempiterna voglia dell'essere umano di spiare l'intimità altrui!!!
> Bruja


[SIZE=-1] Voyeurismo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... si chiama cosi, vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> [SIZE=-1] Voyeurismo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azzzz m'hai anticipato...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*lo sò...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Azzzz m'hai anticipato...


 
Lo sò che lo sapevate ma a me dire "spiare" gratificava di più perchè il voyeur guarda, chi spia è più del tipo impiccione..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

